# Epson 3010, a bulkhead and a whole lotta worry...



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

We are moving closer to pulling the trigger on our projector - but I am beginning to worry about:

1. Placement (Since the Epson does not have lens shift)
2. A HVAC bulkhead which runs parallel to our screen/feature wall...that starts at approx 8 ft out from the wall

My concerns are that - with rooms at stud level right now and since I have no idea how big the bulkhead will be (height wise) when finished - I am grasping at straws as to where a ceiling mount should go...see below 










We have yet to place the power for the projector and are moving to AV cabling tomorrow - with conduit being placed in the ceiling for the HDMi runs etc. Here's the potential mount area...(my electrician drew the little stick man - midphoto left - indicating where the power outlet will roughly go...)










Or if a projector can work in the room at all - if when the bulkhead is complete and the projector presumably mounted according to these specs:










I am also confused on what exactly this calculator is telling me - I have roughed in some numbers since we are in such an unfinished state right now - but is it saying that I need a pole 18 inches long from the ceiling located at 11ft 7 inches from the screen to get the optimum picture for the settings?

I am freaked out that even if I can get the projector properly mounted and hopefully shooting a decent - squared up image at the screen position - that the projector image is gonna hit the bulkhead edge (when finally completed)

Help?

Cheers,

Sonic.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonicmojo said:


> Or if a projector can work in the room at all - if when the bulkhead is complete and the projector presumably mounted according to these specs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the projector is mounted lower than the bulkhead, you'll be fine. The 18" pole is needed because you haven't adjusted placement of the screen vertically yet. For instance, if you set the bottom of the screen to 3', it would tell you that you need an 11" pole. Right now you have the bottom of the screen set to 2'5". Thus the need for an 18" pole for your projector mount. 

Does that help?

Are you really going with the Epson 3010? That's an incredibly bright projector for a 92" screen. I own one. :T


----------



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

mechman said:


> If the projector is mounted lower than the bulkhead, you'll be fine. The 18" pole is needed because you haven't adjusted placement of the screen vertically yet. For instance, if you set the bottom of the screen to 3', it would tell you that you need an 11" pole. Right now you have the bottom of the screen set to 2'5". Thus the need for an 18" pole for your projector mount.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> Are you really going with the Epson 3010? That's an incredibly bright projector for a 92" screen. I own one. :T


Thanks! I'm a bit less worried now . I will adjust the settings a bit more - I am thinking screen bottom won't be that low.

Regarding the projector - you have a 3010? Or a 92" screen? 

I demoed the 3010 on a 106" screen at 13 feet or so...this was in a store with a bit of ambient light...looked spectacular for what I saw. And we do have a window right next to the feature wall that could be a factor in the room. This new theater won't be pitch black. And I would rather have brighter than dimmer in the long run I would think.

Also - I can get a price on the 3010 that definitely works within the budget. Since it's my first projector ever - I won't be looking at a 3000.00+ unit so early in the game.

What else can you suggest for a 92" screen that would not be so bright (or better) that the 3010 in a normal room with not so ambient light? Budget must be sub 2000.00...

Cheers,

Sonic.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a 3010 and a 100" screen. :T I'd go with a gray screen. I have an Elite Cinegrey and it works well. If I had a lot of ambient lighting I'd probably prefer it to be a tad darker gray.


----------



## Sonicmojo (Feb 8, 2013)

mechman said:


> I have a 3010 and a 100" screen. :T I'd go with a gray screen. I have an Elite Cinegrey and it works well. If I had a lot of ambient lighting I'd probably prefer it to be a tad darker gray.


Thanks! Will look at maybe moving to gray.

Cheers!

Sonic.


----------

